# Fractalius Fiber Spider



## Buckster (Sep 19, 2012)

I was playing around with the Fractalius Plugin on my recent spider photo and came up with this, and just thought it was too cool looking to delete.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 19, 2012)

Pretty cool, Buckster! I may have to check out that plugin!


----------



## mishele (Sep 19, 2012)

Fun stuff!! 
How have you been feelin?


----------



## Buckster (Sep 19, 2012)

mishele said:


> Fun stuff!!
> How have you been feelin?


Pretty well, all things considered, thanks!

Still doing lots of chemo-related stuff, and getting ready for a bone-marrow transplant process that will likely begin within a month.  Had another MUGA Scan on Monday and a blood and platelet  transfusion yesterday from about 4M till nearly midnight that was unexpected when my counts dropped too much, so it was kind of a long day, but not too bad.  Have another round of chemo next week in the hospital starting on Tuesday that will go till probably Friday, as long as all goes well (one of them didn't, and I was there for 22 days fighting an infection).

But throughout it all, my energy levels are mostly still up pretty good; Good enough to set up a few lights and play!  :thumbup:


----------



## mishele (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot to go through! It's great to see you have the energy to get those creative juices flowing!!
Keep smilin, babe!!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 19, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Still doing lots of chemo-related stuff, and getting ready for a bone-marrow transplant process that will likely begin within a month.  Had another MUGA Scan on Monday and a blood and platelet  transfusion yesterday from about 4M till nearly midnight that was unexpected when my counts dropped too much, so it was kind of a long day, but not too bad.  Have another round of chemo next week in the hospital starting on Tuesday that will go till probably Friday, as long as all goes well (one of them didn't, and I was there for 22 days fighting an infection).
> 
> But throughout it all, my energy levels are mostly still up pretty good; Good enough to set up a few lights and play!  :thumbup:



Holy crap!  ale:

I hope you get better soon.  None of my business, but I just had to pass along my well wishes.  You are one of the best photogs on this website and a hell of a nice person.  Passing along my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.  :hail:


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow---that is a cool file! Love it!

I had no idea you were under the weather. Wishing you strength! Hang in there man--we desperately *need old farts like you* around here!


----------



## Buckster (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks all!

On the med thing, yeah, no worries.  I was diagnosed with stage 4 incurable Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma cancer 11 years ago.  They didn't expect me to make it to Christmas that year, but I fooled 'em all!  Since then, every day's a bonus, and I take advantage of it as best I can!  So, with that in mind, I've no complaints at all!  

This is the third time I've been through chemo treatments in those 11 years.  This time, my cancer's more aggressive (as expected), so the chemo is too, and we're going the extra step with a bone marrow transplant as well, as soon as everything's in place for it, which we've been working on for the past few months.

I keep friends and family up to date on my med stuff through my blog, and you folks are welcome to tune in on it there as well, if you like: Buckster's Blog - BLOGSTER!

Like I say, no complaints at all here!  Every day's a bonus, babe!  :thumbup:

In other news, my grandson Michael was born last night!  Yay!  He's my second grand-baby, the first being my granddaughter Gracie.  All are healthy and happy, so WOOT to that!  :mrgreen:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 19, 2012)

Buckster said:


> In other news, my grandson Michael was born last night!  Yay!  He's my second grand-baby, the first being my granddaughter Gracie.  All are healthy and happy, so WOOT to that!  :mrgreen:



WOOT indeed!!  :mrgreen:


----------



## mishele (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I would like to follow how you are doing. 
:hugs:


----------

